# A question of hair



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Is there a problem with putting appliances or prosthetics over a beard? Trimming it back is possible, but shaving it off is out of the question, not even for Halloween.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I would think it depends on the appliance, how much edge you would have to glue to skin and how long of a beard you have, I did see a bald cap for a beard once on a site but I don't know anything about it or who had it. I guess it could be done with something like that but im really not sure.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Playfx, sounds like as long as I have an edge to work with and I trim my beard short the appliance should fit over it all.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Bone, we have done prothestics over beards as well, Its no big deal, just make sure that you protect your beard from any of the adhesives you plan on using........ We used water soluble gluesticks to coat any facial hair, and in your case the perimeter of your beard....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You can also use wax.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. Mmmmm wax sounds a little scary to me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Theater wax, that sound less scary?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hot Dripping WAX!!!!! brings back painful memories of the 80s


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Theater wax, that sound less scary?


When you said wax Jeff, theater wax was not the first thing I thought of. Must be your reputation. lol


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

gafquat works great for this, plus it's water soluble too, so washing it off is way easier.

http://fx.wikia.com/wiki/Gafquat

Telesis is used in the hair all the time but will require removal with the proper remover.

TELESIS 5 SILICONE ADHESIVE - The most popular of the three TELESIS ADHESIVES. Dries slower than TELESIS 4. Available in 1/2 oz., 2 oz., 4 oz., Pint, and Quart sizes. (call for pint and quart pricing)

You can glue down your prosthetic into your hairline/beardline then lay hair on top of your edge to hide it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Have you used either one of these products?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Ahh I assume your asking me, bone dancer? 
Yes I have used both extensively (I'm a professional makeup artist, shhhh don't tell anyone) they can be purchased at most large makeup stores like Frends, Namies, Alcone. I forgot you can also use a normal bar of soap, the soap trick is not as durable as the others which is why I started using the other products.
Soaping is easy. All your do is wet a bar of soap and rub it across your eyebrows/hairline in the direction the hair grows until your eyebrows/hairline are flat. And don't worry, it'll be dry (use hairdryer). Just cover in foundation and powder etc and you should be fine.
Derma Wax 
Another way to cover eyebrows/hairlines is with Derma wax. Frigheners mentioned this technique. You smear derma wax on your eyebrows then powder it heavily and press the hair down. If you have really heavy eyebrows/hairline then you repeat the procedure. Once your eyebrows/hairline are flat you then put foundation on then powder or lay your prosthetic down.

http://www.alconeco.com/
http://www.naimies.com/
http://www.ispcorp.com/


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't forget to soak your cut up bar of soap first. It makes it softer and easier to put on.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info UVMonkey and you too Sic. When I get BB's DVD on makeup I plan on doing a much better job with my costume and makeup this year. Last year was one of those last minute "it will have to do" things. This year I want to really do a good job with it.


----------

